# Crash



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

This time it's the movie, not what typically happens to 921 owners.

My wife and I watched Crash last night and what a powerful movie. I like movies that are thought provoking and make you uncomfortable. Really got me to think about how many time I've had a knee-jerk reaction to something or someone and later discovered I was wrong. 

John


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

'Twas super. Reminded me of "Grand Canyon" in the real world.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Crash surprised me. I'm not really into artsy-fartsy type "academy" movies but this one had me going. I thought it was interesting how the characters evolved. I also enjoyed the musical score. Very haunting.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

My 16 yo and I went out for breakfast this morning and I told her about Crash. She mentioned it's one of the movies they'll be watching in one of her classes at school. Wife and I went motorcycle riding this afternoon and when we got back, our daughter told us she watched it and really liked it as well. 

I agree with Chris' comment about how the characters evolved during the movie. I usually multitask (one of the sins of laptops and wireless networks) when watching movies at home, but not in this case. Very interesting. I liked it so much I just added it to our DVD collection.

John


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Thought provoking is all I can think of. A roller coaster of a ride. One of the best pics we have seen this past year. We saw it in the theater and now have it on DVD. Excellent all the way around. Shows you all the dangers of stereotyping and how one small event can lead to so much more.


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

The scene were Matt Dillions character convinces the lady that he going to help her and then is pulled away from the car....at that moment I saw REAL HONEST fear in that ladys eyes...MAN WHAT AN EMOTIONAL SCENE!!!Shes a GREAT actor.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

quickfire said:


> The scene were Matt Dillions character convinces the lady that he going to help her and then is pulled away from the car....at that moment I saw REAL HONEST fear in that ladys eyes...MAN WHAT AN EMOTIONAL SCENE!!!Shes a GREAT actor.


I know what you mean. Talk about a gut check. I can only imagine what a woman would feel like in a situation like that. And the actress played the hell out of that part.

Tonight, it's "Batman Begins."


----------

